# Steer wrestling...lol



## SDS (Jun 21, 2008)

I don't see why girls couldn't compete in steer wrestling. Heck, that beats barrel racing by alot! Maybe you could try searching that on google. It would be interesting to see if rodeos do allow girls to steer wrestle.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I don't know, I'm not that far from you. If a girl was big enough to handle the steer, I don't see why she couldn't compete against the boys. The only problem is, most girls are not big enough to overpower some of the bigger steers.


----------



## horsey*kisses (May 12, 2008)

that is true, but i dont think a small girl would try it anyway...i could be wrong...im going to google it lol and ill come back with the results


----------



## CB Ranch Horses (Dec 21, 2008)

I live in Florida and I steer wrestle a few times a week but only at our practice pen, my cousin competes in it in the Georgia Florida Youth Rodeo Association and the Florida High School Association but he is a boy. I am only 5'0" but I can hold my own with the boys and thats using the same steers as them, I think most of it is just upper-body strength but then again I can bench 235lbs LOL...Ya I wish girls could compete somewhere!


----------



## Got2Gallop (Oct 22, 2007)

CB Ranch Horses said:


> I live in Florida and I steer wrestle a few times a week but only at our practice pen, my cousin competes in it in the Georgia Florida Youth Rodeo Association and the Florida High School Association but he is a boy. I am only 5'0" but I can hold my own with the boys and thats using the same steers as them, I think most of it is just upper-body strength but then again I can bench 235lbs LOL...Ya I wish girls could compete somewhere!


That's so cool!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Here in AUS girls can't. We can only run barrels, do steer undercorating, heading or heeling. Oh and the poddy calf ride/steer ride, but no bulls or broncs. Not very fair!


----------

